# Cladophora: Keep or remove?



## alsilley (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Every one. I'm new in this forum and i don't nativley speak English so I'll try to be as objective as possible. I have learned a great deal about this beautiful scientific hobby reading this forum so thank you in advance.

A month and a half ago I had an algae outbreak. I think it was caused by two reasons: Re escaping a piece of the tank which surely caused an ammonia spike cause I uprooted a bunch of "Cabomba" and too much light (not direct sunlight but near a window).

The thing is, that I have managed to trim all my plants to almost non visible algae plus some spot treatment with H2O2. The plants look healthy and growing steady but the lava rocks i have in there started to grow this fuzzy like algae which now is contained on the rock almost exclusively.

They don't look so bad, I somehow like this stuff. The question is: Should I keep them or should y wash out this stuff? I don't want that kind of an outbreak again. My tank is very stable in its parameters now and I have placed a semi opaque shutter in the window.



















Thank you for your comments...


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

If you posted pictures I can't see them. If you're seeing the algae on the rocks you will most likely see it crop up again elsewhere. I know what you mean about almost liking the way it looks, almost like moss in a way. I can't give you a definite answer its probably preference. You may want to spot treat it with the H202 to try to kill it off some more. Good luck!


----------

